# Bacon: Chewy or Crunchy?



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Breakfast for dinner tonight so while I was frying up some perfect bacon, it got me wondering. I imagine most people like it crunchy. I'm a chewy guy. If bacon is so cooked that it's brittle and falls apart, it's overcooked in my opinion. I cook it slow and pull it just when the edges get crispy. You?

No corrrect answer here as we all know bacon threads rule. :razz:


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer chewy, though crunchy works better for baking it into cookies.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Crunchy!  I like it when it's brittle and falls apart.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Thick cut and cooked almost to the point of falling apart, but not. If that's not available, any other style of bacon will do. :-D


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> If that's not available, any other style of bacon will do. :-D



The only correct answer.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Thick cut and cooked almost to the point of falling apart, but not. If that's not available, any other style of bacon will do. :-D



Yes!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2010)

I like a combo of both. If you can hold it by an end and the bacon does not flop but is still somewhat chewy, that is perfect. We use Hormel Black Label to fantastic results.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 22, 2010)

Crunchy, but I'm lazy so it's usually the pre-cooked stuff microwaved.


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> We use Hormel Black Label to fantastic results.


That's a good one. Center cut bacon in general turns out best.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2010)

agree with wa-loaf.

I like it to be crispy, but not burnt or falling apart... It's a delicate line.

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 22, 2010)

See what you started Greg you home-wrecker. 



severine said:


> I prefer chewy, though crunchy works better for baking it into cookies.





bvibert said:


> Crunchy!  I like it when it's brittle and falls apart.



Chewy is the best, if you overcook bacon it shrivels up too much and you end up with less bacon!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Seeded


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> See what you started Greg you home-wrecker.


Bah! I already dismiss his wishes on meat. He likes all of it severely overcooked. uke:


----------



## playoutside (Feb 22, 2010)

Crispy...but it needs to be able to crack, not shatter!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 22, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Crispy...but it needs to be able to crack, not shatter!




Wow.  Great answer..."crack, not shatter."  This one gets my vote.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 23, 2010)

Singleton's Market, Proctorsville, VT smokehouse bacon.   It wouild be criminal to cook it until it is crunchy.

Grocery store bacon sucks


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2010)

'al dente'


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2010)

Bacon? Yes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

BACON --------- M'mmmm  Bacon ,  crunchy is corn potato bacon chowder , chewy with my eggs  -----------Want Bacon  NOW !!!  -- any farkin way is OK  by me 

 My Dr (   the Bacon Nazi )  says NO MORE Bacon for you  Warpski   u gotta get over Bacon -


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> BACON --------- M'mmmm  Bacon ,  crunchy is corn potato bacon chowder , chewy with my eggs  -----------Want Bacon  NOW !!!  -- any farkin way is OK  by me
> 
> My Dr (   the Bacon Nazi )  says NO MORE Bacon for you  Warpski   u gotta get over Bacon -



What about nitrite-/nitrate-free bacon?

More expensive, but tastes better anyway (and better for you).


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

If I'm eating the bacon as a side to my eggs/pancakes/waffles/etc, then chewy.

If I'm putting it on a sandwich or such, then crunchy, but not to the point where that glorious pork product has become a carbon stick 

Suddenly I'm getting hungry after reading this thread!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2010)

Crunchy

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 23, 2010)

Depends on its intended purpose. With pancakes, just crispy enough to soak up some syrup, but pliable enough to mop it around a bit. With egg, just crispy enough on the edges to hold up a chunk of egg white with a dollop of yolk. In a BLT, just brittle enough to crack before it squishes the T, but not so brittle that it cracks and falls out. On chowder, crispy to the point you can break it up in one hand like a fistful of crackers (I find the best for chowder is to dice the bacon, then render low and slow until most of the fat comes out, then crank it up to get the bits good and crispy. Pull the bits for later sprinkling, use some of the grease to make a roux, and the rest to saute the veggies)

No matter what, mmmm, bacon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

severine said:


> What about nitrite-/nitrate-free bacon?
> 
> More expensive, but tastes better anyway (and better for you).



GREAT IDEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  M'mm Bacon    damn  i NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED  some NOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 23, 2010)

I wasn't hungry until I read this! 



ctenidae said:


> With pancakes, just crispy enough to soak up some syrup,


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 23, 2010)

Dang I didnt eat breakfast today this thread is making my stomach growl. 

I have never met a piece of bacon I didnt like but my I like thick cut best and I prefer crunchy for breakfast or in chowder and chewy for BLTs and burgers.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 23, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Singleton's Market, Proctorsville, VT smokehouse bacon.



+1

Cob-smoked, thick cut.  Mmmm.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 23, 2010)

well done and crispy


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 23, 2010)

right dead smack in the middle, so it's not floppy, but not brittle...got it perfect w pancakes last sunday


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like it to be chewy, with the edges just starting to harden.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If I'm eating the bacon as a side to my eggs/pancakes/waffles/etc, then chewy.
> 
> If I'm putting it on a sandwich or such, then crunchy, but not to the point where that glorious pork product has become a carbon stick
> 
> Suddenly I'm getting hungry after reading this thread!



Agreed. 

Not to start a whole discussion on style but I love Irish Rashers and how they are prepared. Very thick cut.  Yum.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 24, 2010)

I prefer mine on the crispy side.

Jim Gaffigan prefers it any way he can get it:
*http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/42402/*
"You know how good bacon is? To improve other foods, they wrap it in bacon!"


I seem to recall George Carlin once saying that "bacon is worth the cancer."


----------



## Paul (Feb 24, 2010)

yes


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2010)

Paul said:


> yes


The only correct answer!!!

(Hey, good to see you!) :beer:


----------



## Paul (Feb 24, 2010)

severine said:


> The only correct answer!!!
> 
> (Hey, good to see you!) :beer:



Bacon always brings me out of hiding.


----------



## Chunk (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing beats crunchy streaky bacon!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.whotv.com/videobeta/?watchId=108d0a5f-db27-4a14-baf9-7d929c99c047


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm hungry now.

Joe Busted = great name.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm hungry now.
> 
> Joe Busted = great name.



I thought so.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Very appropriate.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

Had some great bacon this past weekend, thanks DHS!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Had some great bacon this past weekend, thanks DHS!



Bacon at the Sugarloaf Inn Sat morning had too much chewy and not enough crunch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

DHS made some kick ass wild boar bacon as well!


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

> Welcome to our newest member, Bacon



Awesome!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I like a combo of both. If you can hold it by an end and the bacon does not flop but is still somewhat chewy, that is perfect. We use Hormel Black Label to fantastic results.



As a huge bacon lover...I have to vote for RiverCoil's definition.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

mmmmm, bacon for dinner!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

Interesting dinner, bacon, broccoli and hash browns


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2010)

He has to get the veggie in there somehow. 

That bacon looks delicious!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

I have some bacon from Singleton's Market in Proctorsville, VT in my fridge.   They smoke their own.   Amazing stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I have some bacon from Singleton's Market in Proctorsville, VT in my fridge.   They smoke their own.   Amazing stuff.



i knew a guy who smoked is own in high school. he'd eat bacon afterwards


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a BLT for lunch today. Yummy. Nothing fancy, just right: http://www.silvertonedowntown.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

I dig silvertone.  It's an 'industry bar'.  A lot of the chefs I work with hang out there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I dig silvertone.  It's an 'industry bar'.  A lot of the chefs I work with hang out there.



Lots of good comfort food. Mac-n-Cheese, Meatloaf, Shepherds Pie, etc ...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 19, 2011)

_The Bacon Bazooka
Remember when I said that I wanted a bazooka that shoots laser-guided chainsaws? Well I've changed my mind. What I really want is an air cannon wrapped in bacon that fires sausage (and maybe a grenade that covers everything within a 20-foot radius with maple syrup). This breakfast bazooka was created for the official observance of Bacon Day in Fayetteville, Ark. If I had my way, Bacon Day would be a national holiday complete with fireworks and a 21-bacon gun salute._
http://gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/04/14/6466719-10-deadly-do-it-yourself-gadgets


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2011)

We need a  poll. 

i am 100% crunchy bacon guy. Especially on mayonaisse-based sandwiches (like tuna or chicken salad). Yum!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> We need a  poll.
> 
> i am 100% crunchy bacon guy. Especially on mayonaisse-based sandwiches (like tuna or chicken salad). Yum!



I like mine a little chewy.  Not pure gooey pork fat chewy, but I definitely don't want all of that wonderful pork fat to have been converted to carbon either!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2011)

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Chewy or crispy? Yes, please.

Depends entirely on the application.


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2011)

The maple kind- yeah?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Sorry, but I don't see any bacon in this picture. Did you mean to post this in another thread?


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



And once again the question "and what doesn't get better with bacon?" is shown to be answered "nothing!"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2011)

I see nothing!  Damn firewall!


----------



## legalskier (Sep 11, 2011)

Seen on a hand dryer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Seen on a hand dryer:



They started putting that on shirts and everything now:






I've never seen it written right on a hand dryer though. :lol:

I like the added "Enjoy Bacon" bit too:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2011)

why do we have 2 bacon threads? can we merge?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> why do we have 2 bacon threads? can we merge?



Blasphemer.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Blasphemer.



x2


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> why do we have 2 bacon threads? can we merge?



There can never be enough bacon threads!  Just like there can never be too much snow!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2011)

IMHO just a pure stroke of sheer breakfast bacon brilliance in this one!






Putting the baon in the pancake batter and cooking it all together!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bacon Donut


----------



## bigbog (Oct 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thick cut........


Now thick cuts I could get into, but I usually try to stay away from the grease....AMAP...


----------



## faceplant (Oct 10, 2011)

"Bacon Balm Lip Moisturizer, Taste bacon all day long with Bacon Balm!'

cant wait to try it out on the slopes
www.baconfreak.com


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

Burger King introduces new Bacon Sundae

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...dae-in-tennessee-branch_n_1419872.html?ref=uk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Light not burned,


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Burger King introduces new Bacon Sundae
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...dae-in-tennessee-branch_n_1419872.html?ref=uk



At first I thought this didn't sound good, but the more I think about it the more I think I'd like it.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



+






= Win


----------

